# Goldens Born in January 2015



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I have been watching this space for a bit, wondering if anyone would kick off 2015. 

So, I'm going to officially "register" Noah as a January 2015 baby. Born January 22nd, and will be 8 weeks old tomorrow!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

Noah is so cute! Our girl was born on February 22 and comes home April 19. Can't wait!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I saw that - I love the name you picked for her! 

Noah's feeling lonely without any other January babies joining him here! LOL


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

Can I join the party too?:wavey: Our Brody was born on New Year's Day, 1-1-15 and is now almost 11 weeks old. What a wild ride it has been since we brought him home 2 and half weeks ago.

It's gonna be fun to talk about our puppies, hehe!


Paula


----------



## hcl2014 (Mar 9, 2015)

Brody and Noah are both so adorable! Nice to see what we have to look forward to next month with our February puppy!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Griffey, 1/2/15, and already looking more like a dog than a puppy. So far this morning he's peed four times, pooped enormously (all outside, hooray!), aggravated the cat, escaped from his x pen and grabbed an extension cord, gotten in the face of my two herding dogs who hate erratic and fast more than anything, napped like an angel for eight whole minutes, and kissed us extravagantly. Yep, he's an eleven-week-old puppy!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome Brody and Griffey! Noah has a cat too! LOL

And he he doesn't seem the least bit phased by Bitter Apple - so have to keep a close eye on him and cords......


----------



## MidasTouch (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's Hugo, born 1/5/15!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Hugo! Welcome to the January baby club!


----------



## DMLara89 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Maya - Born 1/20/15*

Hi all! My wife and I just brought home our first pup two days ago. This is Maya. We are really just getting to know eachother, but I have already fallen in love. Not if I can just get her to knock of the accidents haha. Sorry if it is a link, not sure how to make pictures show up in the post yet.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

You did perfectly! Welcome little Miss Maya! You sure are a pretty little thing!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Adding Murphy to the list, He was born on 1/22/2105


----------



## Daniellewide (Mar 27, 2015)

Hello, Do you still have the puppies? If so, how much money are you asking? Thank you.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Danielle - these are all people who have purchased their own puppies, these are not puppies for sale.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> Adding Murphy to the list, He was born on 1/22/2105


(((Murphy))) - you found us! Noah's birthday twin! LOL


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I just have to update with Noah's 9 week picture!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

rabernet said:


> I just have to update with Noah's 9 week picture!


Gosh look at those paws!! Noah u are tooooooo cute :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> Gosh look at those paws!! Noah u are tooooooo cute :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


Thank you! We're also following the Slow-Growth plan - so he's just 12 lbs in that picture if you can belive it! 

Are you a professional photographer? I ask because of the quality of your pictures, and you alluded to your profession in your Murphy introduction thread.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm adding my Raleigh, born January 11, 2015


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Carmel said:


> I'm adding my Raleigh, born January 11, 2015


Yay! Welcome handsome Raleigh! 

I've been meaning to ask how you came to name him Raleigh. I'm from NC originally, so Raleigh is NC's state capital, which made me take note of his name right from the start!


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Yay! Welcome handsome Raleigh!
> 
> I've been meaning to ask how you came to name him Raleigh. I'm from NC originally, so Raleigh is NC's state capital, which made me take note of his name right from the start!


Growing up we had a bar in the neighborhood (I'm in Wisconsin of course!) that was called ROLLY'S CLUB. I always thought that would be a cute dog name, so since I've used up all my favorite names over the years with my goats, horses, dogs, and cats, I saw something on the news last fall about Raleigh NC and thought, Oh yeah, I LIKE that name! Anyway, now am trying to figure out an AKC name to go with it, as it means: from the deer meadow, in English. Of course Sir Raleigh was an explorer too. My other pick for him was not a favorite of my friends: AKC On Top Of Mount Summit, All Covered With Cheese with a call name of "Cheddar" : It ended up everyone loved Raleigh instead, so that's what he is!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Carmel said:


> Growing up we had a bar in the neighborhood (I'm in Wisconsin of course!) that was called ROLLY'S CLUB. I always thought that would be a cute dog name, so since I've used up all my favorite names over the years with my goats, horses, dogs, and cats, I saw something on the news last fall about Raleigh NC and thought, Oh yeah, I LIKE that name! Anyway, now am trying to figure out an AKC name to go with it, as it means: from the deer meadow, in English. Of course Sir Raleigh was an explorer too. My other pick for him was not a favorite of my friends: AKC On Top Of Mount Summit, All Covered With Cheese with a call name of "Cheddar" : It ended up everyone loved Raleigh instead, so that's what he is!


Very cool! I wonder if you could do something related to The Lost Colony in relation to Sir Walter Raleigh? Roanoke Colony - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info, there are lots of ideas in that article!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Carmel said:


> Thanks for the info, there are lots of ideas in that article!


This is pretty fascinating too, about what may have happened to the Lost Colony. 

What happened to the lost colony at Roanoke? - HowStuffWorks


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

rabernet said:


> Thank you! We're also following the Slow-Growth plan - so he's just 12 lbs in that picture if you can belive it!


He is reeeeeally cute! Murphy is also around 12lbs, and we plan to follow the slow-growth plan as well.. we can compare notes! 



> Are you a professional photographer? I ask because of the quality of your pictures, and you alluded to your profession in your Murphy introduction thread.


Oh no, I am at best a serious amateur  I am a grad student at the moment, and a computer engineer by profession.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> He is reeeeeally cute! Murphy is also around 12lbs, and we plan to follow the slow-growth plan as well.. *we can compare notes! *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I am at best a serious amateur  I am a grad student at the moment, and a computer engineer by profession.


Yes! It will be fun to watch our little monsters grow together! :

And it's really good that he's really cute, because he's determined to take a lb of flesh from each of us every day! LOL

Murphy is also REALLLLY cute!


----------



## jessica_ (Mar 29, 2015)

Meet Georgia! She was born 1/30/15 and she came home on 3/27/15!


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

Well today our little man is officially 3 months old! He is a real joy about 70 percent of the time , a pure devil, maniac puppy for the other 30 percent:doh:

Potty training is going well, down to about an accident every few days or so. We normally keep him in the kitchen with us during the day with a baby gate between the kitchen and the living room and he will go and sit at the gate to go out. The door that we take him out to the yard is on the side of the living room so him sitting by the gate is his signal that he needs to go out, but he has gotten very trickly because sometimes he will sit there and when we take him out he wants to play.

The biting has gotten very bad and he doesn't like to stop, so sometimes a timeout in the crate helps. I feel bad when I put him in there but he must learn that mommy is not a chew toy and he is better when I get him from the crate.

Last week at the vet for his 2nd. set of shots he weighted 19.2 lbs. at 11 weeks of age . Brody loves to eat and loves the occasional sliced banana or apple as a treat. He knows how to sit, shake, and we are working on drop it but he is a very spirited little boy and has a death grip on whatever he has in his mouth :no:

Hope all the other puppies are doing well, hope to be on here more but work has been hectic lately.

This photo is from last week outside...he loves to chew on his leash.

Paula


----------



## JavaQ (Apr 6, 2015)

We welcomed our little Golden girl to our family last Wed, she was born on 1/26/15. Java is perfect while sleeping and a little not so perfect while awake  She joins myself, husband, 15 yr old son and 14 & 12 yr old daughters. 

We lost our last golden the 1st week of Jan at 10 yrs old. Finally decided it was time to welcome a new puppy to our family. Boy do I miss my well-behaved, non-biting, potty trained old girl!! But Java is a joy and fitting right in. I keep telling myself last time I did puppy stage my kids were 5,4, & 2. This has got to be easier! And I have 3 more helpers! 

So great to see all these puppies! Java is 10 wks today and weighs about 11 lbs.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome Java! You sure are a pretty little girl!


----------



## JavaQ (Apr 6, 2015)

goldenewbie said:


> rabernet said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! We're also following the Slow-Growth plan - so he's just 12 lbs in that picture if you can belive it!
> ...


----------



## MidasTouch (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow guys, Hugo weighed in at 27 pounds at the 12 week mark. And he's actually very lean for his build. Just a broad, monstrous golden!

Definitely gonna research the slow growth plan going forward. Thanks for the info! We have some cute January pups here


----------



## Pdljmpr (Apr 4, 2015)

Our Addy was born January 15, 2015.
She is now 11.5 weeks. Weighs 16.3 lbs.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome little Miss Addy!


----------



## Libby2 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Gus*

Hello! Just want to introduce Gustav "Gus". I have read all of your posts and all of your pups sound exactly like Gus and they are all just as cute! Gus was born on 1/17/15. I am looking forward to watching all of our pups grow up and hopefully bouncing questions/ideas,etc. off of everyone as we maneuver our way through these crazy first months of puppyhood. :wavey:


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Gus! Welcome to the January pups thread! You are a handsome little man!


----------



## ladyjay (Apr 16, 2015)

My baby duchess was born January 11th. She loves cords.


----------



## ladyjay (Apr 16, 2015)

Carmel said:


> I'm adding my Raleigh, born January 11, 2015


Yea!!! I found Duchess a birthday twin!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome Duchess! Please post a picture of your baby - we love pictures!


----------



## Pdljmpr (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi to all the new puppies and owners 

Addy is now 3 months old and last time we weighed her she was 17.4 lbs. I am sure it is more now. I think that was a week ago. Tuesday we found out she is round worm free
She is sassy, she likes to chew on my shoestrings and pants. House breaking is a challenge, hope we have a grip on it now. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Pdljmpr (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi all

The new puppies are beautiful. 

Addy just turned 3 months. She is growing fast. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3rlhzzvib80gd4s/2015-04-15 10.57.26.jpg?dl=0

House training isn't going as well as our 1st puppy. Cody is now just over a year and a real sweetheart. He is a mix collie, shepherd and American eskimo dog plus a mix. 

Have a great day!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Addy is cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Harley was born jan 1, 2015 he is now almost 15 weeks old ,he is growing like weed here is his most recent pic


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you and Harley thanks you


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

That face! <3


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words , I do try to be cute


----------



## ladyjay (Apr 16, 2015)

Here is little Duchess. She is 3 months and some change.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Fattner said:


> Thank you for the kind words , I do try to be cute


Harley - I'd say you have cute pretty nailed down! :


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

ladyjay said:


> Here is little Duchess. She is 3 months and some change.


Welcome Duchess! I love the white tips on your toes! Very pretty red girl!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Here's Abigail! Born January 6, which makes her seventeen weeks old (and already 28 pounds)...say hi to Abby!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I love that picture of Abigail! She's such a pretty girl!


----------



## Venusflytrap (May 13, 2015)

Here's Venus! Born 30Jan 2015. Absolutely lovely except for the endless nipping and morning 'alarm clocks'


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome Venus! Such a silly face!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's Emma, born January 6. Abby's litter mate!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Emma! I'm sorry I missed your introduction! How fun that you can keep up with your sister here on GRF!


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

Here's a picture of Brody and I taken the day after Mothers Day, I love the joy I see in his eyes and of course the golden smile !!


Hugs, Paula


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

goldenpaws828 said:


> Here's a picture of Brody and I taken the day after Mothers Day, I love the joy I see in his eyes and of course the golden smile !!
> 
> 
> Hugs, Paula


Saw this lovely picture posted in another thread - and thought how handsome he is!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Emma! I just showed your picture to Abby and she licked you right on the nose!


----------



## Ceilidh (May 13, 2015)

I am attemping to post a picture of Caper, born Jan 27, 2015, and Skye 8 yrs old.


----------



## Ceilidh (May 13, 2015)

I will try again! Here goes...Caper, born Jan 27, 2015, and our 8 year old, Skye!


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

hi everyone , harley turned 5months old today


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

he is grown like a weed !!!


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry for the side pic my iPhone is stupid


----------



## YogiDad (Mar 7, 2015)

Just found this page. Checkin' in with Yogi, born Jan 16th


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi YogiDad - pictures are mandatory! 

Welcome!


----------



## Pdljmpr (Apr 4, 2015)

*Addy is 5 months old today!*


----------



## Way (May 2, 2014)

Hello all. I spend a lot of time browsing this site, but rarely post. I enjoy looking at the pictures and hearing about everyone's experiences. Our newest golden, Jaxxon, was born on 1/12. I've noticed recently that he's growing like a weed and wanted to post a few pictures of his development. You'll see our big girl, Piper, in some of the photos. She's 14 months now and is loving her new playmate about 90% of the time. He is a little stingy with the frisbee at times.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Way! Jaxxon is a cutie pie! Piper is lovely as well! Thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## Sedona (Jul 6, 2014)

Here's my buddy, River. She was born on 1/21 and loves harassing my other dog, giving me lip when I'm too slow with dinner, pulling the wife and I on walks and making us laugh on a daily basis. God bless this little one.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

River is cute as a button! And your Sedona was beautiful - look at those feathers on the front legs!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey January babies - how are your pups maturing? Here's a picture of Noah from this past weekend, at 8 1/2 months old.


----------



## Pdljmpr (Apr 4, 2015)

Addy a day before 9 months.....not great pics but she is there.


----------



## ddcool (May 10, 2015)

*Piper born Jan 1, 2015*

Piper at 9 weeks and 9 months playing with her big sister.


----------



## sfgoldenlover (Jan 8, 2015)

Love that I just found this Thread Finn was 9 months on the 8 and I just weighed him today and he is tipping the scale at 55 pounds. How much do your dogs weigh? I'll get an updated photo up tonight too!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

sfgoldenlover said:


> Love that I just found this Thread Finn was 9 months on the 8 and I just weighed him today and he is tipping the scale at 55 pounds. How much do your dogs weigh? I'll get an updated photo up tonight too!


Finn sounds nice and lean! Noah turns 9 months in six days, and he's 63 lbs, and very lean too (we keep him involved in a lot of athletic activities, and monitor his food very carefully).


----------



## Pdljmpr (Apr 4, 2015)

Addy is big boned and built like a tank, last time we weighed her she was 53 lbs but I am sure it is more now. She isn't overweight, she runs in the back yard with Cody all day.


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok here is my Harley ( mr chewer ) born 01/01/15


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Harley in mammoth ca last month


----------



## Way (May 2, 2014)

Jaxxon on 10/16 - Just past 9 months.


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi everyone today's my bday


----------



## Ceilidh (May 13, 2015)

Fattner said:


> Hi everyone today's my bday


Awww! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Way (May 2, 2014)

Jaxxon at approximately 13 months.


----------



## Sedona (Jul 6, 2014)

*Yesterday was 1 year for River*

She was born on Jan 20th and joined us April 2nd last year. What a great comfort and joy she has been!

Puppy Pic 1
Puppy Pic 2
Cutie
Proving she's trainable
Visiting Santa
Just recently, had me pinned down and was giving me this look


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi! Sorry to interrupt cause Herschel is a January pup but not born in 2015. He was born in January 5, 2016. Just checkin in to see the pups exactly a year older!


----------



## WhatsInYourMouth (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello. I'm brand new to the forum. I have two January '15 Goldens. Brother & sister littermates. Though, one is my mom's (the girl) and one is mine. We live across the street from eachother, so the pups play everyday. It's been a lot of fun watching them grow up together, watching their individual personalities develop.


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

harley is jan1 baby 2015


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

more pic of my big harley


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Harley is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Harley loves the snow in mammoth ca , we snow shoed 7-8 miles a day and he loved the hike !! Believe it or not he is a papered golden retriever just a gentle giant !n ,loves kids !!


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

harley on the way home from mammoth , out !!


----------



## liafos (Apr 20, 2017)

My dog is also a January 2015 boy! It's hard to believe he's two years old!


----------

